

Weekend Project Feedback? Text message recipe search - ojoe
http://www.recipeboom.com/

======
mgkimsal
I did a 'recipes by email' system years ago - this is similar - and
potentially useful. I got the most enthusiastic response from the blind
community who loved the 'text-only' aspect. My 'search by email' system got
similar support from that community too.

Good luck.

